# What's this Kuwahara worth?



## kreator (Aug 2, 2006)

http://phoenix.craigslist.org/bik/240693031.html

Should I spend the 100 on it and change it back to road bars or pass on it?


----------



## commuter73 (Feb 6, 2005)

Apparently you (or someone else) thought it was worth 100. The posting's been deleted.


----------



## brianmcg (Oct 12, 2002)

Seeing this thread takes me back. I got a Kuwahara Scamp for my 13th birthday. It was white with purlple lettering and purple tires. 

Now I spent all night looking at retro freestyle bikes. Thanks a lot. Now how am I going to explain to the wife that I want another bike, let alone a freestyle bike.


----------



## bobj (Sep 29, 2004)

Didn't ET ride a Kuwahara?


----------



## commuter73 (Feb 6, 2005)

Never checked. The bike in Karate Kid was the first movie bike that got my attention.


----------



## brianmcg (Oct 12, 2002)

bobj said:


> Didn't ET ride a Kuwahara?


Check this out:
A Kuwahara Limited Ed ET bike celebrating the 25th aniversary of the origional ET model. I think there will be a lot of 30-35 yr olds buying this one.

http://www.kuwaharabmx.com/laserlite_ltd.html


Also here are some articles on the ET edition from 1981 (Scroll about halfway down).

http://www.dreamgate.ne.jp/kuwahara/articles/article.html


----------

